# Mac OS X 10.4.6 released...



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 3, 2006)

...get it while it's hot!

Intel Combo: http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/macosx1046comboforintel.html

PPC Combo: http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/macosx1046comboforppc.html


----------



## Veljo (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice find. These updates always take days later to pop up in my Software Update over here in Australia 

=====

The 10.4.6 Update is recommended for all users and includes general operating system fixes, as well as specific fixes for the following applications and technologies:

- login and authentication in a variety of network environments
- file access and byte range locking with AFP file sharing
- network access when using proxy server automatic configuration files
- connecting to Cisco VPN servers using IP/Sec
- using Bluetooth wireless devices
- searching iWork &#8216;06 and Microsoft Office documents with Spotlight
- saving Word documents automatically when using a network home directory
- creating Automator workflows for iPhoto 6
- synchronizing contacts and calendars to .Mac and mobile phones
- mounting and unmounting iDisk volumes
- compatibility with third party applications and devices
- previous standalone security updates


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone installed it yet? Any issues?

As always, you should probably repair permissions before (and after) installing the update, and run Disk Utility's verify/repair routine to be sure your system is in good shape.

Also, the combo updater is historically the more reliable choice. Anyone on broadband would do well to take the extra few minutes to download the combo.

(This has been a public service announcement.  )


----------



## Veljo (Apr 3, 2006)

I combo'd last time to 10.4.5, and this time I decided to go for the non-combo update to 10.4.6, so I'll let you know if I find any problems


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 3, 2006)

Just installed via combo updater, up from 10.4.5.  No issues... expect a long start-up time after installing, and *do not interrupt it under any circumstances*, as usual.  Your startup time will be significantly longer immediately after installing this as the system updates itself, but subsequent restarts will be faster.

One oddity on my machine -- it restarted _twice_, automatically.  I wasn't watching it the first time, but it happened somewhere between the grey spinny-circle thing and the initial blue screen -- I don't know if that's part of the update, or whether something was weird on my machine.  After this first "auto-reboot," the second boot brought me to the login screen.  Weird.

At any rate, seems about the same.  Speed increases, should anyone think they "notice" them, are completely perceived.


----------



## minckster (Apr 3, 2006)

On PPC, rebooting twice is expected (bullet point #2, near the top). http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303411 

Fixed all of those silly, "We are using special permission" lines when repairing permissions. WooHoo!


----------



## adambyte (Apr 3, 2006)

> Makes Mac OS X aware of United States Daylight Savings Time (DST) changes enacted by the Energy Policy Act of 2005.


Will someone tell congress to stop  with my time?!?


----------



## dalemeyn (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm going to install 10.4.6 via combo, on my external HD safety clone AKA "Sandbox", courtesy of SuperDuper!, so if it bombs, my 10.4.5 on the internal HD won't be affected.  Kind of nice to have a Sandbox to play in and try out new software and updates.  If all goes well, I'll then install it on the internal HD.  iMac G5 iSight w/1.5GB.  Dale.


----------



## dalemeyn (Apr 3, 2006)

OK so far, no issues, slow startup, double boot as expected, with combo update.  Seems at least as snappy as 10.4.5 so far.  Left the external stuff connected to see if that interfered (FW HD, Ethernet Cable modem, USB hub w/printer, Zip drive), no problems.  I noticed the only warning in the Apple download page was about iSync, have to make sure all is synched before installing update.  Life is good (as of 7:28PM Mon 4-3-06).  Dale.


----------



## gollum84 (Apr 3, 2006)

Same here, no problems so far.


----------



## sirstaunch (Apr 3, 2006)

Flying like a new born here, did Combo update, all's well, permision repairs done, Harddrive checked out ok


----------



## lurk (Apr 3, 2006)

So did some of the system fonts change, I am sure the list of messages in Mail.app is in a different font.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 3, 2006)

My fonts look the same as they did before the update.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 4, 2006)

i just let software updater download and install it.  no problems.  got the double restart like others.  then it seemed to take forever to get the desktop fully loaded.  to me it seems that after each update it just gets slower and slower to load to the desktop.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 4, 2006)

Also there is an Apple iSync 10.4.6 document that all should should see if the iSync a cell phone.

one more thing. I did noticed that now Repairing Permissions doesn't come up with the erroneous "fixed" messages on Dashboard or anything else.


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 4, 2006)

I still haven't see what exactly was changed for the iSync update...


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 4, 2006)

There were more cell phones support added. See for yourself.


----------



## powermac (Apr 4, 2006)

I also got the double-boot-start-up. At first, got a bit nervous LOL. System is running, as before, I have not noticed anything significant at this point.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 4, 2006)

they support my new 6280!  they now support Series 40 nokia.  i'm on a windows pc at the moment, but will update my mac when i get in tonight.  but not my ibook ¬_¬


----------



## Veljo (Apr 4, 2006)

Well after installing the non-combo update everything seems fine with the exception of AirPort USB printing. Everything I print seems to work fine, then stop halfway or a quarter of the way through.


----------



## lurk (Apr 4, 2006)

El Diablo,

Here is a little snapshot of mine.  The funny thing is that preferences say that both should be Gill Sans 14, I am pretty sure that the bottom is not.  The upper pane used to be in a much heaver font I think, but then again I could just have early onset senility.   I don't really remember fiddling with the fonts myself so I assume that they are standard, but hey I don't know.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 4, 2006)

Strange... perhaps an updated version of the font was installed?  Can you check the modification time on that particular font?

I tend to stick with smaller, fixed-width fonts, and mine didn't change.  Strange!


----------



## ShadowTech (Apr 4, 2006)

I intalled from Software Update (as always), I ran Onyx beforehand (as always), and had no problems (as always).


----------



## lurk (Apr 4, 2006)

Nope, last modified March of 2005.  Well I will have to poke around and see what else I can find.  The funny thing is that the lower text is definitely in a different font and it is not the fixed Andale Mono it is supposed to be for plain text messages.  Well I'll have to try and trash my prefs and try again later.


----------



## lbrandt (Apr 4, 2006)

Any special action on my part to make this happen?


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 4, 2006)

lbrandt said:
			
		

> Any special action on my part to make this happen?



Nope, if you have the latest Office update it'll automatically index emails and whatnot.


----------



## aliensub (Apr 5, 2006)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> I still haven't see what exactly was changed for the iSync update...



As mentioned it supports more phones. It also removes the 8 weeks restrain on upcoming events. It can now sync a year in advance.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 5, 2006)

aliensub said:
			
		

> As mentioned it supports more phones. It also removes the 8 weeks restrain on upcoming events. It can now sync a year in advance.



What phone do you have? I am in the market for one and looking for ideas. By the way, I am in the US so I was leaning toward the Sony Ericsson W600i.


----------



## Quietly (Apr 5, 2006)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> Nope, if you have the latest Office update it'll automatically index emails and whatnot.



This doesn't happen on mine - everything up-to-date, but it's certainly not indexing e-mails.


----------



## powermac (Apr 5, 2006)

I ran permissions after the install. Disk Utility did not list the permissions it changed, as it always did, just the reported it did. Anyone notice that ?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 5, 2006)

yeah someone mentioned it before.  they've fixed all the bugs that were thowing up special permissions.  it's clean again.


----------



## Convert (Apr 5, 2006)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> What phone do you have? I am in the market for one and looking for ideas. By the way, I am in the US so I was leaning toward the Sony Ericsson W600i.




See if you can get the W800i. That is a brilliant phone.

I used to have it but mine broke (dropped) so I brought a Nokia 6280. I prefer the Nokia but it depends on what your needs are. The W800 has the best MP3 Player I've seen on a phone so far (other than the W600, that is a bit better) as well as a 2.0MP camera with autofocus. The Nokia has a 2.0MP camera too but no autofocus. It does have better video recording capabilities compared to the W800.


----------



## dormarth (Apr 5, 2006)

I updated last night and all seems to be well.

Just a quick question tho, im new to all this how do you force a disk check on a Mac?


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2006)

All is well on my iMac G5 so far.  I performed the Software Update to 10.4.6 and I noticed the unusual two-time-boot (which apparently is the usual for 10.4.6).  Thankfully, I just let it do it's thing and complete the update.

Haven't done much yet with my iMac lately to find any issues, but so far the system is running fine.  Internet access is working OK (I'm using Firefox but I will test with Safari).  So far so good.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 5, 2006)

dormarth said:
			
		

> Just a quick question tho, im new to all this how do you force a disk check on a Mac?


You can boot in single-user mode and run an fsck on the drive, or boot from your Mac OS X Install CD/DVD and use Disk Utility to repair the drive.


----------



## sgould (Apr 5, 2006)

Everything seemed OK, but then it hung on checking mail in Eudora 6.2. Tried several times, hung each time with AUTH error.  Tried it with AUTH enabled and it worked, then tried it without AUTH again and it still works...

10.4.6 problem or a short glitch with the ISP?

I will see if the same thing happens when I update the iBook this evening.


----------



## dormarth (Apr 5, 2006)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> You can boot in single-user mode and run an fsck on the drive, or boot from your Mac OS X Install CD/DVD and use Disk Utility to repair the drive.



Cheers will try that tonight


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 14, 2006)

Did anyone notice that the About This Mac window now shows which startup disk you are using?  I don't think that was there before.  Not that it really matters but I just noticed it.


----------



## Veljo (Apr 14, 2006)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice that the About This Mac window now shows which startup disk you are using?  I don't think that was there before.  Not that it really matters but I just noticed it.


Mine doesn't.


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's what mine looks like


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 14, 2006)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> Here's what mine looks like


Same thing for me.


----------



## Veljo (Apr 15, 2006)

Strange, I remember it showing the Startup Disk for me a while ago, but here's how mine looks now under 10.4.6:


----------



## chemistry_geek (Apr 15, 2006)

The startup disk may be indicated when other volumes may have the ability from which to be booted.  My Mac indicates the current startup disk probably because I have several FireWire drives connected, including my 4G 40 GB iPod, from which I have booted from in the past (new USB-only 5G iPods cannot be startup devices   ).


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 15, 2006)

I have only one bootable drive, and my "About this Mac" shows the startup disk, so I doubt it's due to whether or not you have a single or multiple boot drives.


----------

